

Show HN: Incremental chained MapReduce indexes with subscriptions - pixelcort
https://github.com/pixelcort/SaltDB

======
pixelcort
I created this prototype over Thanksgiving week to scratch an itch. CouchDB
has incremental MapReduce, but no chaining of views. Riak has chained
MapReduce, but doesn't natively support incremental indexing. Also, I haven't
seen any index where an app can be notified if a particular reduced value
changes.

Any feedback would be much appreciated.

